# John Deere 5625 fuel issue



## Farmer Mark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello all! Hoping for some guidance . I have a JD 5625 (99 HP). 2700 hrs. Runs and idles smooth although it has become slow to rev up the power band. Also, without pulling anything can barely get up slight hill in C range. (A-C/1-4 tranny). Now, after running for a while and then shut it off, it won't start again until I pump the primer on top of the fuel/water separator. Then, for 20 secs runs crappy, then smooths out yet still doesn't have the power it should. I have changed the fuel filter, drained the fuel tank, blew the fuel line back to the tank (really sprayed out of the fuel drain). It has been weak on power, especially in C range, like it has no upper end torque for a while. The electric fuel pump appears to be pumping ok..... Not sure if the fuel pump kind of gets old and weak or if it either works or it doesn't. I'm thinking the fuel line maybe getting old and air getting in??? By the way, it did not come with an inline fuel filter between the tank and the fuel pump like the maint manual says. Any ideas/help will be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not familiar with the tractor but does it have the fabric covered fuel lines and do they appear wet? Check valves may be needed, it was a common problem for many years....


----------



## Farmer Mark (Aug 27, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Not familiar with the tractor but does it have the fabric covered fuel lines and do they appear wet? Check valves may be needed, it was a common problem for many years....


Hoses are rubber (not fabric covered). There doesn't not appear to be any leaks in them. Would you put in a check valve between the tank and the electric pump or between the electric pump and the fuel/water separator? Also, the fuel goes in the fuel/water separator on one side, then on the other is two lines. One to the injector and the other is a return to the tank. There is also a return line on the injector pump.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you checked to be sure fuel tank is venting?


----------



## Farmer Mark (Aug 27, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Have you checked to be sure fuel tank is venting?


When I went surfin' to check out how to check this, I came across this (wanted to make sure it wasn't as simple as unscrewing the cap...

http://www.greentractortalk.com/forums/utility-tractors/60866-john-deere-fuel-tank-caps-vented-anyone-suffering-fuel-starvation-problems.html#/topics/60866?page=2

You may be on to something here!!! Symptoms I'm having closely resemble what is in that thread!! It's late now, but I will check out tomorrow and let you know. Only other thought is a collapsing fuel line.. If this is it...well...I guess experience is the best teacher.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

All these fuel threads all the advise given yet nobody seems to check fuel pressure. First thing i would do is connect a good fuel pressure guage and run it.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I had a 5520 had the same problems. I replaced the rubber fuel lines because they were old and had small cracks in them that were letting in air. The tractor would lose prime after shutting off and loss of power because when the motor was drawing fuel under load it was sucking in air through the cracks. I also put a check valve inline. Seemed to cure the problem


----------

